# Surprising results -fish and chips...



## GregP (Apr 9, 2016)

so was very weak tonight (for the first time in 3 months!) and had a small portion of fish & chips, and a white bread roll.

Was fully expecting awful blood levels, but 60 mins was 6.7 (up from 4.5) and 90 mins 6.2. Presumably the spike is yet to come... I'll keep testing (and feeling guilty) for the rest of the night.


----------



## GregP (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh and here it is, 2 hours and 8.7!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 9, 2016)

GregP said:


> Oh and here it is, 2 hours and 8.7!


The fat content will have slowed your spike down. Works every time.


----------



## GregP (Apr 9, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> The fat content will have slowed your spike down. Works every time.


Yep that's what I figured :-/, will be interesting to see how much it affects my morning reading tomorrow.


----------



## GregP (Apr 9, 2016)

And 3+ hours after back to 6.2, so seems like not too bad.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 10, 2016)

Seems an occasional treat is in order with not too much damage done.


----------



## GregP (Apr 10, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Seems an occasional treat is in order with not too much damage done.


Yes, maybe I've been being too strict with myself. A 5.2 this morning, so no ill effects it seems.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 10, 2016)

That's interesting, Greg. Not a bad result at all.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2016)

Good result fo you greg


----------



## GregP (Apr 10, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> That's interesting, Greg. Not a bad result at all.


Not something I want to be doing too often if I want to continue losing weight though!


----------



## SlowRunner (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't have much of an issue with fish & chips either, although I wouldn't be able to manage bread as well. I also have to take my insulin after eating due to how slowly it digests.

An occasional treat is good for the soul, it's the waistline that suffers!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 11, 2016)

I plan on trying fish & chips at some point. Will probably get just one portion & share it with the wife. Our chippy is very generous with its portions.


----------



## Riri (Apr 11, 2016)

I have fish and chips now and again but limit the chips to 100g but eat a whole battered cod. Lovely treat now and again and worth a small hike I think


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2016)

We did a Group Experiment with F&C a while back - check out my results in post #10!  

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/fish-and-chips-wednesday-10th-food-experiment.6081/


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 12, 2016)

Show off!!  

OK then you are just very lucky, I dread to think what our results would be!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 12, 2016)

Hope you ENJOYED !


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 12, 2016)

I might give it a go on Friday. I'll post the results on here.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't eat fish so it's just chips from the chippy but tend to avoid them as they play havoc with my bg levels.  Last time I had them in the evening my blood glucose officially entered lunar orbit during the night.  I tried splitting my NovoRapid dose but obviously got it wrong.  With a pump I could have extended or gone multiwave. 

Don't have them very often but I don't seem to have any real problems with oven chips at home.  Probably not as much fat in them.


----------

